# Tues 29th Lake Macquarie



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi anybody interested in a morning fishing session on the lake. Thinking of some popper fishing. I'm not set on a location, share your ideas and/or come along

Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

sorry Steve would love to but i'm back to work Tuesday, good luck.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Im in, and up for anywhere.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Dean,
west Lake is probably good, Low tide will be around 0800hrs, so maybe a bay where the rising tide will creep over some flats. Dora creek and lake eraring are always good for a flathead or two. I've fished plenty of times there so I'm good for something new.

steve


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ive been geting some fish in myuna bay, could be a go if you like ill give you a call monday and organise.
fish from eucalyptus cres north. its broken gravel bottom and weed patches with some deeper holes in close.


----------

